
Facebook's General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) Page - DanielRibeiro
https://www.facebook.com/business/gdpr
======
mtgx
It doesn't really matter what they say. We'll have to just see how they uphold
it.

For instance, right now Facebook claims it's in no violation of EU privacy
laws, even though multiple Data Protection Authorities have started
investigations or lawsuits against it, and it even lost one of those lawsuits
recently. So of course Facebook will keep claiming it's squeaky clean and it's
following all the rules, even while breaking many of them and laughing to the
bank.

